# Biomedical Electronics Technologist



## Tigger (24 Oct 2007)

Hi, 
Im thinking about joining as a biosciences officer, i have a Masters degree in biomedical engineering, im just wondering about a few things

Where are most bioscience officers located? 
Is it a needed profession at the moment? Or is it quite difficult to get into?
How long after basic training, till you can start training as a bioscience officer?

TIA


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2007)

TIA,

   The quickest way to answer your question is for you to talk to a Recruiting Centre. You can find them on line via google, or the www.forces.gc.ca site. The recruiters there can give you up to date information better then most of us can. Best of luck!


Cheers,

MT.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Oct 2007)

That's about the best advice we can give. Go see the Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Oct 2007)

Tracy,
You do realize this is a Canadian website?


----------



## Tigger (25 Oct 2007)

Obviously

Why? 

Does it show im not in canada?

How sneaky, 

Anyway, im a canadian citizen just living out of canada at the moment, but intending to come back next year


----------



## aesop081 (25 Oct 2007)

Bio science officers i have met worked at DRDC toronto and CFSAS in winnipeg



			
				Tigger said:
			
		

> How sneaky,



We moderators know everything


----------



## old medic (25 Oct 2007)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Does it show im not in canada?



For us sneaky staff types it does.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dirt Digger (25 Oct 2007)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Where are most bioscience officers located?
> Is it a needed profession at the moment? Or is it quite difficult to get into?
> How long after basic training, till you can start training as a bioscience officer?



a) Posting areas are: Toronto, Ottawa, Winnipeg & Suffield.  A few other singles:  Trenton & Maryland. 
b) Needed?  Yes...biased answer though.  Extremely difficult trade to enter; recruits maybe one or two positions a year.
c) St-Jean + language school = minimum training.  From there, specific training in either Aerospace Physiology, Industrial Hygiene or Human Factors.

Also try searching for the term "Bioscience" for more info.  Anything further, send me a message.


----------



## Tigger (25 Oct 2007)

Ok cool, thanks for all the info

Would it matter that my unviersity degree is from a different country? I did my Bachelors degree and master at the University of Auckland in New Zealand.

When you say its difficult to get into, do many people actually apply for it? 

Just that i would really like to do it but dont really want to go through all the basic training and everything if i dont have much change to get into bioscience officer, since i dont think there is any other position that i would really be able to use my skills in.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Oct 2007)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Just that i would really like to do it but dont really want to go through all the basic training and everything if i dont have much change to get into bioscience officer,



You wont be going to basic unless there is a spot in this trade with your name on it. If the trade has no openings, no one gets hired.


----------



## Dirt Digger (26 Oct 2007)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Would it matter that my unviersity degree is from a different country? I did my Bachelors degree and master at the University of Auckland in New Zealand.
> 
> When you say its difficult to get into, do many people actually apply for it?
> 
> Just that i would really like to do it but dont really want to go through all the basic training and everything if i dont have much change to get into bioscience officer, since i dont think there is any other position that i would really be able to use my skills in.



Can't answer about foreign schools, but will say that many of the advanced degrees in the trade come from foreign schools.  Several in the trade have Master degrees in Human Factors from Loughborough, England and the current Industrial Hygiene MSc comes from the United States.

Also can't say how many apply for the trade.  I've heard the number is in the double-digits, and that tends to discourage people...of course, you can't get accepted if you don't apply in the first place.  The recruiters may be able to provide you with better numbers.


----------



## Tigger (26 Oct 2007)

Awesome, 

Thanks for all the info 

I think ill definately apply, but ill wait till i get back to Canada in April


----------



## _Griffin_ (26 Nov 2007)

any other Biomedical techs around here??? I just have some questions


----------



## M_M (19 Apr 2008)

I am a RO candidate hoping to VOR into this trade. What is the likelihood of them even CONSIDERING my application? I know it's a specialized trade, much like PSEL and they don't take ROs but a girl at my school (RMC) was accepted for PSEL 4 years ago....so I'm thinking of trying....


----------



## Tigger (21 Mar 2009)

Hi, 

Im thinking about joining up and im interested in the Biomedical Electronics Technologist option as I have a Engineering degree in Biomedical engineering.
Ive been trying to find more information on it - ive read the description on the main site and a search didnt turn up much.

I would like to know what happens after basic training,  it doesnt look like there is basic occupation training for BE techs rather they are posted somewhere with a senior BE tech and learn from working, is this correct?

If so, are there any main positing areas for BE techs? is there any option as to where you get posted? 

Also, if anyone out there is a BE tech or works with them, id love to hear what life after BMQ is like.

Thanks, Tracy


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2009)

Is there an option in where you want to get posted?  Yes.  Will you actually get it?  Not necessarily.  One of the places I know that BE Techs (we always refer to them as BMET) get posted is Central Medical Equipment Depot (CMED) in Petawawa.  They can also be posted to various bases - Halifax, Edmonton, Ottawa, etc.

They are in huge demand for deployment because there are so few of them.


----------



## ComdCFRG (21 Mar 2009)

Tracey,

In addition to anything posted here, you can also talk to your local recruiting location or online for the chat.  Mention that you are interested in the BMET and that you want to talk to the recruiters that specifically work in the medical field - there are two Capts who work exclusively in the medical community and they can set you up with all the information and contacts that you need.  The online recruiters are very familiar with this and if your initial contact at the local detachment is not, the senior recruiter or career counsellors certainly will be.

If you don't get connected through either of these two avenues, let me know.

Good luck, MKO


----------



## Occam (22 Mar 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, one requires a diploma as a Biomedical Electronics Technologist from a community college (two year program) prior to being accepted for the trade.  The trade may be a part of the NCM Subsidized Education Program, which would pay all the tuition and other costs associated with taking the training.  I would ask the recruiters about NCM-SEP eligibility.

The trade is pretty much that of an electronics technician, but specializing in biomedical equipment maintenance and repair.  I think with a Master's degree in Biomedical Engineering, you'd be better suited to designing the equipment than fixing it, but whatever floats your boat...


----------



## fred_leal_1977 (20 Feb 2011)

Greetings, Canadian Personnel!

I have a degree in Exercise Physiology from University of Massachusetts Lowell (USA) and am finishing up my master's degree in Neuromuscular Physiology at University of Saskatchewan (Canada).

I have previous military experience: I am a Brazilian citizen who was an Army cadet for 3 years (1997 - 1999) in the Brazilian Military Academy. I left the Academy because I did not see myself as a combatant officer for the rest of my life and the Army in Brazil does not have the position "Biomedical Officer".

I have lived in the US, near Boston, since December of 1999 and my immediate family still lives there; I came to Canada out of sheer admiration for this country and because I truly believe I would "fit in" better here than in the US. Was I right???????

I am definitely interested in joining the CF (Army) as a biomedical officer and would greatly appreciate if anyone could drop their opinions about this possibility, based on the little background info I have made public here.

Thank you!

FL


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

Are you a Canadian Citizen yet? If not, that's your first step.


----------



## JMesh (20 Feb 2011)

I'm not sure I understand the poll, but I'll try to make a stab at the rest of your post.

If you have not already done so, apply for Canadian citizenship. Being a Canadian citizen is mandatory to be a part of the CF (I know they used to let in landed immigrants under exceptional circumstances, but I'm not sure if they still do). You will have to provide proof that you were released from the Brazilian military as part of your application. One of the trickier parts for you will be your screening. You were born in a foreign country and lived in two countries, along with many your immediate family living outside the country. This will undoubtedly cause your screening to take longer to be processed.

In regards to whether you'll fit in here better than in the US, no one here can really tell you that. Both countries have wide ranging views on almost every social and political issue that exists, so it's not like there's any one view you need to conform to. If you abide by Canadian law, you will undoubtedly find a place for you in Canada.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Feb 2011)

fred_leal_1977 said:
			
		

> I have previous military experience: I am a Brazilian citizen who was an Army cadet for 3 years (1997 - 1999) in the Brazilian Military Academy. I left the Academy because I did not see myself as a combatant officer for the rest of my life and *the Army in Brazil does not have the position "Biomedical Officer"*.



And neither does the Canadian Forces, however there is an occupation called "Bioscience Officer".  It's been discussed on this forum before.  I could just tell you to do a search, but I'm feeling generous today and thus will provide you with this thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/70411/post-872504.html#msg872504

and this article about Bioscience Officers from The Maple Leaf (a Canadian Forces in-house magazine) http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=6692

Of course discussion about you meeting all other requirements for this occupation is moot since you do not (apparently) meet the primary criteria for enrolment in the Canadian Forces - you are not a Canadian citizen.


----------



## menezes (18 May 2015)

Hi!
I want to work for the armed forces as an engineer, however the site only lists officer positions for electrical and mechanical engineering.
Currently I'm studying biomedical mechanical engineering at the University of Ottawa.
Are there other positions available for those with a degree such as mine? 
Thank you


----------



## menezes (20 May 2015)

Hi!
Soon to be studying Biomedical Mechanical Engineering at UOttawa! 
Always dreamed of becoming an army med officer, however I was wondering if there were any jobs available for biomedical engineers. I've only seen positions for mechanical and electrical eng's so far.
Any information would be appreciated.
Thank you
Sean


----------



## dapaterson (20 May 2015)

Look at Bioscience officer.  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/bioscienceofficer-51


----------



## RedcapCrusader (20 May 2015)

There's a bunch, actually!

See the attached photo.

*Edit:* I got beat, but you get the idea.


----------



## menezes (20 May 2015)

I understand the bioscience position, however this does not directly apply to an engineering degree, and I've heard few recruits are accepted per year! If I was to commit to graduate studies, it would be preferably towards an M.D. in medicine and in pursuit of becoming a med officer, rather than the bioscience route.
I was avoiding the technologist as well as they do not require the bachelor's in engineering. I was looking for a job that relates to the degree (Such as the mechanical engineering/electrical eng officer position.)
Thank you for the input thus far! I appreciate it.


----------



## menezes (20 May 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Biosciences officer
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/67435/post-1367513.html#msg1367513
> See Reply #17.



I thought I posted this yesterday but I couldn't find it anywhere so I thought it glitched! Thank you, I will remove that post!


----------



## jundyawa (30 Sep 2018)

Hi, 

I am in my final year of electrical engineering. I want to join the Reserve right now and then transfer to the regular force in August 2019. Looking at the different jobs, I was very interested in the ''Biomedical Electronics Technologist''. Could I get some advice on what I should apply on right now and the transfer to regular force if I am looking to work as an engineer in health care.

Cheers


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2018)

jundyawa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am in my final year of electrical engineering. I want to join the Reserve right now and then transfer to the regular force in August 2019. Looking at the different jobs, I was very interested in the ''Biomedical Electronics Technologist''. Could I get some advice on what I should apply on right now and the transfer to regular force if I am looking to work as an engineer in health care.
> 
> Cheers



To apply for entry as a BMet Tech, you require a *Diploma of Technology in Biomedical Engineering* from a recognized Canadian institution.

Entry requirements


----------



## jundyawa (30 Sep 2018)

Let me rephrase my question. I am completing an electrical engineering degree and I am looking for a job in the health care reserve before transferring to the regular force next year. What jobs should I look for?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Sep 2018)

jundyawa said:
			
		

> Let me rephrase my question. I am completing an electrical engineering degree and I am looking for a job in the health care reserve before transferring to the regular force next year. What jobs should I look for?



Unless you are already a trained and licenced health professional (e.g. physician, nurse, paramedic, etc) the only medical job in the Reserves is Medical Assistant.


----------



## CombatDoc (30 Sep 2018)

jundyawa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am in my final year of electrical engineering. I want to join the Reserve right now and then transfer to the regular force in August 2019. Looking at the different jobs, I was very interested in the ''Biomedical Electronics Technologist''. Could I get some advice on what I should apply on right now and the transfer to regular force if I am looking to work as an engineer in health care.
> 
> Cheers


You may wish to consider Electro-Mechanical Engineer (EME) Officer. Our BMet Techs are trained to maintain biomedical equipment, with the educational requirements that PMed Moe has outlined.


----------



## da1root (3 Oct 2018)

Quickly weighing in as a Health Services Recruiter.

All the information given to you here is correct; in addition to a Reservist (other than MedA) needing to be qualified in the occupation already - many of the Health Services Occupations are Regular Force only.  If you're looking at the PRes you likely will want to review non-Health Service Occupations that may interest you.


----------

